# New Warners & Poisons



## TwistedTea12 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Warner's Safe Cure*





 Poison's


----------



## epackage (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks good, is the embossing different on the three amber Warner's or is it just the color that's different?


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well they differ somewhat but they are all Rochester, NY ones I will post new pictures of the 3 that will be arriving this week


----------



## Stardust (Jan 30, 2013)

Great pictures ; )


----------

